# Cannot disable Driver Signature Enforcement anymore



## Company (Jun 10, 2014)

Hello guys,

I am using modified soundcard drivers, and a new version came out, so I uninstalled everything, rebooted into advanced setup, hit 7 to disable driver enforcement, but this didn't work magically. The drivers wouldn't install, not even older versions of the modified drivers (that I had just deleted previously). Only the original drivers from Creative would load. I then tried the DDISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS and test mode, which did show up the test mode prompt and everything, but it still wouldn't install unsigned drivers. The only thing I have changed since being able to install them without problems is that I've downloaded a bunch of windows updates. What could be the problem?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

System Restore prior to updates. Do not delete older drivers, just select the new ones. If all OK, run Windows Update again.


----------

